
Bill Gates AMA on Reddit - moonka
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/80ow6w/im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill_melinda_gates/
======
dingdongding
Bill & Melinda have been very active on media in last one month since their 10
tough questions blog post. They are all over the social media with bunch of
sponsored/promoted posts on FB/Instagram. And now this Reddit AMA, I am not
sure what's the reason behind it but they have stepped up their social media
game. There has to be a solid reason behind this uptick. Wonder why?

------
lou1306
TL;DR He uses tabs, not spaces. [^1] But then again, I guess it was quite
common in the earlier days?

[^1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/80ow6w/im_bill_gates_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/80ow6w/im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill_melinda_gates/dux7cln/)

------
justboxing
His thoughts on Crypto-currencies is interesting.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/80ow6w/im_bill_gates_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/80ow6w/im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill_melinda_gates/dux49ll/)

EDIT: I meant this statement.

> I think the speculative wave around ICOs and crypto currencies is super
> risky for those who go long.

Directly goes against all the shills on reddit and other cryptoccurrencies
forums urging 'coin investors' to HODL (Hold, go long) while the 'whales'
manipulates the markets.

~~~
handbanana
In what way? To me, he came across as not well informed on the subject

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Do you disagree that govts being able to track "money laundering, tax evasion
and terrorist funding" is a good thing?"

I'm assuming not - so we then get to the obv follow up question of how you
weight losing that with the purported benefits of crypto?

~~~
handbanana
I'm not sure how to answer your question unless you clarify some points for
me.

Are you suggesting crypto is harder to track than cash? Most cryptocurrencies
are not anonymous. In fact many of the popular coins/tokens have public
ledgers - theoretically meaning money laundering, tax evasion, and terrorist
funding would be easier to track and prevent etc

~~~
justboxing
> theoretically meaning money laundering, tax evasion, and terrorist funding
> would be easier to track and prevent etc

How? Can you elaborate?

Just because the ledgers are public doesn't mean governments can track and
prevent fraud and terrorism. It's common knowledge that there are just about
1650 bitcoin addresses that own > 1000 bitcoin (they are called Whales). But
no-one knows which individual or company or group of people own those
addresses.

So how will any govt be able to stop tax evasion and terrorist simply by
knowing the public wallet / ledger address?

~~~
handbanana
Sure if a government adopted BTC... but I don't think that's likely, for many
reasons including the one you outline.

Its more likely a government would use their own coin/token - whether they
develop it themselves or use an existing platform/protocol is another
discussion entirely. But this essentially means they could know which
individuals/companies owned which address

I'm sure if a government decided to adopt crypto - one of the motivations
would be enhanced tracking. So the adoption of it would be in such a way that
would allow them to easily associate an address with an entity/person

To be clear, I'm not advocating that a government should adopt crypto

